# The BF Derringer Thread



## Andre

Used the Kuro coiler - easy, peasy and fast. ID of 2.5 mm, 26 g Kanthal, 9 wraps for each coil. Resistance measured at 0.53 ohms.
Slanted coils, wicked with 3 mm ceramic.

My first coils done with the Kuro coiler. 






Nicely wicked with 3 mm ceramic





Juicing with Custard's Last Stand (Nicoticket)





Ready to vape with the black delrin top cap on the Reo Mini





Initial impressions: This little thing gives a great vape. Excellent flavour. Am impressed.

Thanks to @andro for very professionally modding the Derringer to bottom feed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Used the Kuro coiler - easy, peasy and fast. ID of 2.5 mm, 26 g Kanthal, 9 wraps for each coil. Resistance measured at 0.53 ohms.
> Slanted coils, wicked with 3 mm ceramic.
> 
> My first coils done with the Kuro coiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely wicked with 3 mm ceramic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicing with Custard's Last Stand (Nicoticket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to vape with the black delrin top cap on the Reo Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial impressions: This little thing gives a great vape. Excellent flavour. Am impressed.
> 
> Thanks to @andro for very professionally modding the Derringer to bottom feed.




Great build and review!

I see there a few threads on this and maby we need to pull these into one? or have a standard and bf one?

This was the first one i posted http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-derringer-rda-by-praxis.t8675/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Paulie said:


> Great build and review!
> 
> I see there a few threads on this and maby we need to pull these into one? or have a standard and bf one?
> 
> This was the first one i posted http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-derringer-rda-by-praxis.t8675/


This one I did specifically for Reoville, being bf and used on a Reo. But have copied to the thread you linked, thanks - good idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

Great review @Andre , looks really cool on the Mini. You don't perhaps have a full frontal of the Mini with Derringer? Thinking of getting one for my Black Ano Mini...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Looks great on the Reo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

kevkev said:


> Great review @Andre , looks really cool on the Mini. You don't perhaps have a full frontal of the Mini with Derringer? Thinking of getting one for my Black Ano Mini...


Here you go. Of course, being 22 mm it has an overhang, which looks worse because of the angle from which I took the picture.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Here you go. Of course, being 22 mm it has an overhang, which looks worse because of the angle from which I took the picture.



I'm off to the medicine cabinet...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Alex

3rd Coil on this one .34ohms. Lots of flavour, not as much as the Nuppin, but still good. It has great airflow though for the cloud chasers.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> 3rd Coil on this one .34ohms. Lots of flavour, not as much as the Nuppin, but still good. It has great airflow though for the cloud chasers.


Yip, Nuppin is still king!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

So here is my first build on the derringer.

To try and do a fair comparison to the Odin and nuppin, I put the same coils I had in the other two.

Dual coil
26g
2.5mm ID
8 wraps
0.46 ohms
KGD wick

Initial Impressions: The derringer is most certainly a great atty and well at home on the REO.

The flavour is very good! I wouldn't say it's on par with the Nuppin but very close to the Odin (cannot say which I think is better yet)

The airflow of the derringer on its most open configuration is certainly airier than the Odin. I have found that closing off one air hole and leaving two on each side gives me the perfect lung hit draw.

Its hard to believe that such a small Atty can produce so much vapour! Its crazy!

Obviously the above is based off a day with the derringer and I will give more info once I have spent some more time with it.

So far I haven't had any leaking issues but today was a fairly static day so that doesn't count. Let's see how it copes over the weekend. 

Enough rambling. Here are some pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> So here is my first build on the derringer.
> 
> To try and do a fair comparison to the Odin and nuppin, I put the same coils I had in the other two.
> 
> Dual coil
> 26g
> 2.5mm ID
> 8 wraps
> 0.46 ohms
> KGD wick
> 
> Initial Impressions: The derringer is most certainly a great atty and well at home on the REO.
> 
> The flavour is very good! I wouldn't say it's on par with the Nuppin but very close to the Odin (cannot say which I think is better yet)
> 
> The airflow of the derringer on its most open configuration is certainly airier than the Odin. I have found that closing off one air hole and leaving two on each side gives me the perfect lung hit draw.
> 
> Its hard to believe that such a small Atty can produce so much vapour! Its crazy!
> 
> Obviously the above is based off a day with the derringer and I will give more info once I have spent some more time with it.
> 
> So far I haven't had any leaking issues but today was a fairly static day so that doesn't count. Let's see how it copes over the weekend.
> 
> Enough rambling. Here are some pics
> 
> ...



Great coils as usual @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> So here is my first build on the derringer.
> 
> To try and do a fair comparison to the Odin and nuppin, I put the same coils I had in the other two.
> 
> Dual coil
> 26g
> 2.5mm ID
> 8 wraps
> 0.46 ohms
> KGD wick
> 
> Initial Impressions: The derringer is most certainly a great atty and well at home on the REO.
> 
> The flavour is very good! I wouldn't say it's on par with the Nuppin but very close to the Odin (cannot say which I think is better yet)
> 
> The airflow of the derringer on its most open configuration is certainly airier than the Odin. I have found that closing off one air hole and leaving two on each side gives me the perfect lung hit draw.
> 
> Its hard to believe that such a small Atty can produce so much vapour! Its crazy!
> 
> Obviously the above is based off a day with the derringer and I will give more info once I have spent some more time with it.
> 
> So far I haven't had any leaking issues but today was a fairly static day so that doesn't count. Let's see how it copes over the weekend.
> 
> Enough rambling. Here are some pics


As Always man you coiling is top notch!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> So here is my first build on the derringer.
> 
> To try and do a fair comparison to the Odin and nuppin, I put the same coils I had in the other two.
> 
> Dual coil
> 26g
> 2.5mm ID
> 8 wraps
> 0.46 ohms
> KGD wick
> 
> Initial Impressions: The derringer is most certainly a great atty and well at home on the REO.
> 
> The flavour is very good! I wouldn't say it's on par with the Nuppin but very close to the Odin (cannot say which I think is better yet)
> 
> The airflow of the derringer on its most open configuration is certainly airier than the Odin. I have found that closing off one air hole and leaving two on each side gives me the perfect lung hit draw.
> 
> Its hard to believe that such a small Atty can produce so much vapour! Its crazy!
> 
> Obviously the above is based off a day with the derringer and I will give more info once I have spent some more time with it.
> 
> So far I haven't had any leaking issues but today was a fairly static day so that doesn't count. Let's see how it copes over the weekend.
> 
> Enough rambling. Here are some pics


Yeah, as @Alex said, you do make the neatest coils ever. Well done as always. 
I tend to oversquonk this little atty more easily than the Odin (for example) and get some leaking, but the flavour is really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Great coils as usual @Yiannaki


Thanks @Alex, I learned from watching you guys closely 

Are u still enjoying the derringer?


Paulie said:


> As Always man you coiling is top notch!!!


Thank you my fellow Greek 



Andre said:


> Yeah, as @Alex said, you do make the neatest coils ever. Well done as always.
> I tend to oversquonk this little atty more easily than the Odin (for example) and get some leaking, but the flavour is really good.



Thank you @Andre 

I can totally see how easy it is to over squonk it. The Odin is far more forgiving in this regard.


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks @Alex, I learned from watching you guys closely
> 
> Are u still enjoying the derringer?



It's not bad, but I prefer the Nuppin and I'm not sure why exactly. I think it may be the draw coupled with the great flavour. But the derringer is certainly no slouch either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> It's not bad, but I prefer the Nuppin and I'm not sure why exactly. I think it may be the draw coupled with the great flavour. But the derringer is certainly no slouch either.


Nuppin is untouchable at the moment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely Derringer post @Yiannaki 

I always love reading your findings when you coil and wick a new atty for the first time. Its so exciting...

Then my wallet typically starts frowning and moaning at me....

Looking forward to hear how you like it after a bit more time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Lovely Derringer post @Yiannaki
> 
> I always love reading your findings when you coil and wick a new atty for the first time. Its so exciting...
> 
> Then my wallet typically starts frowning and moaning at me....
> 
> Looking forward to hear how you like it after a bit more time


Thanks @Silver 

Its so exciting getting a new RDA to build on and try out. I really get a kick out of it!

On the topic of the derringer, I think youll like this one. You will be encouraged to try it when I see u next.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I built a dual for one of my new BF Derringer's today... 0,5Ω unfortunately the REO that was to get it (Lily) has a tight 510! It couldn't screw in all the way and wouldn't fire... but the overhang was more than I could take...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> I built a dual for one of my new BF Derringer's today... 0,5Ω unfortunately the REO that was to get it (Lily) has a tight 510! It couldn't screw in all the way and wouldn't fire... but the overhang was more than I could take...



Nothing worse than building a new bf Atty, only to discover it won't screw down all the way into the REO!

Just pop lots of pills Skipper and you'll learn to live with overhang. Then one day youll look at RM2s and cyclones and think that they are in fact too small

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Nothing worse than building a new bf Atty, only to discover it won't screw down all the way into the REO!
> 
> Just pop lots of pills Skipper and you'll learn to live with overhang. Then one day youll look at RM2s and cyclones and think that they are in fact too small



I'm not sure that will happen in a hurry @Yiannaki.. I really have tried desperately to get used to another atty... I think I have tried every other BF atty on the planet other than a Hornet (and I have 2 on their way) and a Divo.

I must say that I have also tried more than a few drippers and the Derringer has out lasted all of them! I have been using the Derringer as a dripper for over 3 days now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not sure that will happen in a hurry @Yiannaki.. I really have tried desperately to get used to another atty... I think I have tried every other BF atty on the planet other than a Hornet (and I have 2 on their way) and a Divo.
> 
> I must say that I have also tried more than a few drippers and the Derringer has out lasted all of them! I have been using the Derringer as a dripper for over 3 days now!



Wow Rob, 3 days in the Fisher vape den for a new device must be a record! I need to get one then. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Thx for the help @andro.

Flat kanthal 6 wraps 2mm ID 0.65ohm

Like a MOFO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

So the Nuppin/Other fans out there ... if you want to get rid of a BF Derringer, please let me know. I have a non-BF one, but it looks like one of those that can't be modified


----------



## Riaz

Seems the derringer is the next atty on the list for the Reo


----------



## Yiannaki

Just some feedback on the bf derringer and my experience with it over the last few days:

Relatively leak proof (unless youre over squonking) I have left mine on its side a good number of times and have not had any leaks.

The flavour is outstanding. I would even go as far as to say it is fractionally better than the Odin.

Its definitely a warmer vape, which is to be expected but for me, some juices are better suited to a cooler vape.

When wide open, there is a ton of airflow. Even when configured to my ideal airflow, for some reason I still prefer the draw I get from the Odin. 

The derringer is most certainly a very smooth vape. @johan is going to kill me for using this line but it doesn't hit as hard as the Odin. 

Last but not least, the vapour production for this Atty is superb! I am amazed by the amount of vapour it produces.

All in all: a solid bf RDA, with great drainage (ala vape club)

Not suitable for every occasion (as some might not like the warmer vape on all juices) but most certainly worthy of being in the rotation on the REO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Hi @Yiannaki 

I find with the flat kanthal the vape is quite cool, even at 0.65 ohm and i just have two air holes open. With chain vaping the atty heats up quite a bit but the vape still stays cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Just some feedback on the bf derringer and my experience with it over the last few days:
> 
> Relatively leak proof (unless youre over squonking) I have left mine on its side a good number of times and have not had any leaks.
> 
> The flavour is outstanding. I would even go as far as to say it is fractionally better than the Odin.
> 
> Its definitely a warmer vape, which is to be expected but for me, some juices are better suited to a cooler vape.
> 
> When wide open, there is a ton of airflow. Even when configured to my ideal airflow, for some reason I still prefer the draw I get from the Odin.
> 
> The derringer is most certainly a very smooth vape. @johan is going to kill me for using this line but it doesn't hit as hard as the Odin.
> 
> Last but not least, the vapour production for this Atty is superb! I am amazed by the amount of vapour it produces.
> 
> All in all: a solid bf RDA, with great drainage (ala vape club)
> 
> Not suitable for every occasion (as some might not like the warmer vape on all juices) but most certainly worthy of being in the rotation on the REO.



Most interesting and thanks for the detailed feedback @Yiannaki 
You always have a great attention to detail and you explain things so well. Thanks.

When you say it doesnt hit as hard as the Odin (apologies to Johan) do you mean less throat hit? 

Something I found on the Nuppin was that the same juice (even with high coils) was smoother on the nuppin than the RM2. I found the Nuppin smoothed out the juice - not in a bad way, in a lovely way. So are you saying the Derringer also has that smoothing effect?

Another question - would you say the Derringer is better suited to the hardcore tobacco type vapes or the lighter fruitier ones?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Most interesting and thanks for the detailed feedback @Yiannaki
> You always have a great attention to detail and you explain things so well. Thanks.
> 
> When you say it doesnt hit as hard as the Odin (apologies to Johan) do you mean less throat hit?
> 
> Something I found on the Nuppin was that the same juice (even with high coils) was smoother on the nuppin than the RM2. I found the Nuppin smoothed out the juice - not in a bad way, in a lovely way. So are you saying the Derringer also has that smoothing effect?
> 
> Another question - would you say the Derringer is better suited to the hardcore tobacco type vapes or the lighter fruitier ones?



Sorry for not making that very clear @Silver 

Yes. It has the very same smoothing effect as we have both observed in the Nuppin. It tends to soften out the TH of juices which can be great at times but can leave you wanting, if you're looking for that thump.

In my opinion and for my vaping preference, i would say it is better suited to tobacco's and desserts as i prefer these slightly warmer as opposed to fruity liquids which i tend to enjoy more when the vape is 'cooler'. (but i guess this would all come down to personal preference)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

kimbo said:


> Hi @Yiannaki
> 
> I find with the flat kanthal the vape is quite cool, even at 0.65 ohm and i just have two air holes open. With chain vaping the atty heats up quite a bit but the vape still stays cool.



Thanks for sharing that @kimbo  

I usually hover around 0.5 ohm with 2.5mm ID 26g dual coils. Not to say that the vape is 'hot' in the derringer. I just find that in comparison to the Odin with the same build, the vape is warmer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow

I would like some help for the perfect built in the derringer rda. 

For the last 4 months i was rocking box mods so to set the watts was a click away. 

Mech mods is all about the coils. So please any tips will be greatly appreciated.

Im looking for WARM dense flavor, a lot of vapor and coils that don't take long to warm up. What gauge is the best and what ohms.


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> I would like some help for the perfect built in the derringer rda.
> 
> For the last 4 months i was rocking box mods so to set the watts was a click away.
> 
> Mech mods is all about the coils. So please any tips will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Im looking for WARM dense flavor, a lot of vapor and coils that don't take long to warm up. What gauge is the best and what ohms.


I suggest you first go through this thread from the start. There are some builds by @Alex and @Yiannaki that might meet your needs. Also some good feedback from @Yiannaki at the top of this page.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow

Hi what can the problem be. Same built on both attys. 26g 8 wraps and the cyclops burn more intense. The derringer is dead. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

VapeSnow said:


> Hi what can the problem be. Same built on both attys. 26g 8 wraps and the cyclops burn more intense. The derringer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Most probably your wicking. Please post a close up of both wicks.


----------



## Yiannaki

VapeSnow said:


> Hi what can the problem be. Same built on both attys. 26g 8 wraps and the cyclops burn more intense. The derringer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If u switch atties do they still fire the same even when on the opposite REO?


----------



## VapeSnow

Yiannaki said:


> Most probably your wicking. Please post a close up of both wicks.














Sorry pics are bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

VapeSnow said:


> Sorry pics are bad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't see much breathing room for the wicks on the derringer which could be why the vapour is less.

Try swapping the atties around and seeing if they still fire as they did before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Die derringer has a bit more oemf on the red reo yes. But not a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Red reo is new and believe the orange one was yours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Volt drop

Battery is 4.02 and derringer gives me 3.30

Battery is 3.99 and cyclops gives me 3.42


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Sorry pics are bad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonder too if you do not have too much wicking in the Derringer. Also maybe clean the contacts on the orange Reo and apply some noalox. Could also be that the contact of the Derringer center pin is not as secure. So many options.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Wonder too if you do not have too much wicking in the Derringer. Also maybe clean the contacts on the orange Reo and apply some noalox. Could also be that the contact of the Derringer center pin is not as secure. So many options.


Okay thx Andre ill still play around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Things to check:

Are screws tight
Is the battery arcing
Did you use noalox
Clean contacts
edit. I see @Andre covered a few things already.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Where can i buy noalox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

VapeSnow said:


> Where can i buy noalox
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is that derringer the one with a copper 510 screw? Could be a connection problem with the center pin. The one I have here is modded with solid SS center pin that replaces the original center post and 510 pin. Thanks to @JakesSA.

I have some dielectric grease.


----------



## VapeSnow

Alex said:


> Is that derringer the one with a copper 510 screw? Could be a connection problem with the center pin. The one I have here is modded with solid SS center pin that replaces the original center post and 510 pin. Thanks to @JakesSA.
> 
> I have some dielectric grease.


No buddy it is a brass pin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

VapeSnow said:


> No buddy it is a brass pin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry I meant to say brass


----------



## VapeSnow

Alex said:


> Sorry I meant to say brass


So the problem is with the Derringer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

@VapeSnow one thing i have learned along my Reo vaping road, use as little as possible wick. Just enough to touch the bottom of the deck to get the juice to the coil. You dont have to stuff the deck with cotton

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

VapeSnow said:


> So the problem is with the Derringer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm not sure, but I would have a look at the threading on the 510 screw, make sure it's screwed into the center post nicely. That default copper screw is tiny enough before you drill a hole through the center.


----------



## VapeSnow

kimbo said:


> @VapeSnow one thing i have learned along my Reo vaping road, use as little as possible wick. Just enough to touch the bottom of the deck to get the juice to the coil. You dont have to stuff the deck with cotton


I did try it still same problem but i think the problem is with the reo. It needs a nice clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Alex said:


> I'm not sure, but I would have a look at the threading on the 510 screw, make sure it's screwed into the center post nicely. That default copper screw is tiny enough before you drill a hole through the center.


I think it is the Reo. Same built in my Odin and its also dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

VapeSnow said:


> I think it is the Reo. Same built in my Odin and its also dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Excuse me for asking but did you look at the battery?


----------



## VapeSnow

kimbo said:


> Excuse me for asking but did you look at the battery?


Yes both battery's is fine. Only difference is one is a flat top and other one not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

VapeSnow said:


> Yes both battery's is fine. Only difference is one is a flat top and other one not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, give the Reo a nice wash


----------



## VapeSnow

kimbo said:


> Cool, give the Reo a nice wash


Ill do that. Thx for the help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

You can also check if the copper screw's head is completely flat. Sometimes the slot in the screw has small ridges or burrs on it which reduces the contact area.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

2.5 mm ID 5/6 wraps 0.8ohm Flat kanthal


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> View attachment 26780
> 
> 2.5 mm ID 5/6 wraps 0.8ohm Flat kanthal



Hows the vape on that @kimbo?
Still using that?


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Hows the vape on that @kimbo?
> Still using that?


Morning @Silver 

Yea that is my coil of choice in the Derringer, seem to get a smoother vape with the flat kanthal. Good clouds and (for me) better taste than the round kanhal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> Morning @Silver
> 
> Yea that is my coil of choice in the Derringer, seem to get a smoother vape with the flat kanthal. Good clouds and (for me) better taste than the round kanhal



Thanks @kimbo 

Reason I asked is that I need to play a bit more with the flat kanthal

I only tried it once, several months ago with the Ekowool in the RM2. For my tobacco juices. It was nice and i gave it a fair chance but in the end i decided that i preferred normal microcoils with organic cotton. 

Been meaning to try the ribbon kanthal again, but this time with a double wrap of ekowool, not a single like I did before. 

Your post caught my eye because it was not ekowool, so was curious. I need to try the ribbon again with double strands of ekowool as well as cotton and Rayon.


----------



## Ashley A

My 1st Derringer build 




0.5ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ashley A said:


> My 1st Derringer build
> 
> View attachment 27070
> 
> 
> 0.5ohm


Very neat coiling there. ID? How is the vape?


----------



## Ashley A

Andre said:


> Very neat coiling there. ID? How is the vape?


2.5mm ID. I'm still using those pre-built Kangertech Subtank coils for pretty much everything until I get some Kanthal so I didn't roll them myself.

I tried it for a very short time with Dischem organic cotton as I wanted to test it out after I bf'd it so I didn't do a very good job in the rush. The vape was great, not too far from the Nuppin actually but the wicking was terrible so I junked that and cleaned it out. I re-wicked it with some 2.3mm Silica lastnight so I will be trying that next and then will try a properly made cotton wick again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A

@Andre this is the build with a 2.3mm Silica wick. Vaping Skyblue Ambrosia 3mg. have to say that it seems that vape a lot better overall.

It wicks better/faster than cotton on my other atties including the Nuppin. Not necessary to squonk a few times and let it soak after it sits for a while. 

It seems to hold a lot more juice as well as I let it go for a while before squonking and never got a dry hit. I used to squonk every 2 to 3 toots on the other atties or risk a dry hit but here, it hasn't happened since I got home yesterday and squonking very rarely.

The flavour is actually brilliant. I think I get more in the inhale now and less on the exhale but very crisp and clean. I can taste the Ambrosia and nothing else. 

The clouds seems to be about the same volume as the Nuppin although they don't feel as dense. A bit easier on the lungs. I do notice a little crackling sound occasionally , no spitting. I think this is because the Silica is 2.3mm and coil ID is 2.5mm so a gap for excess juice but I only have 2.3 & 1.5mm silica atm.

Nicotine delivery seems greater. Yiu can notice that goofed rush if vaping non-stop for a while and it's only 3mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ashley A said:


> @Andre this is the build with a 2.3mm Silica wick. Vaping Skyblue Ambrosia 3mg. have to say that it seems that vape a lot better overall.
> 
> It wicks better/faster than cotton on my other atties including the Nuppin. Not necessary to squonk a few times and let it soak after it sits for a while.
> 
> It seems to hold a lot more juice as well as I let it go for a while before squonking and never got a dry hit. I used to squonk every 2 to 3 toots on the other atties or risk a dry hit but here, it hasn't happened since I got home yesterday and squonking very rarely.
> 
> The flavour is actually brilliant. I think I get more in the inhale now and less on the exhale but very crisp and clean. I can taste the Ambrosia and nothing else.
> 
> The clouds seems to be about the same volume as the Nuppin although they don't feel as dense. A bit easier on the lungs. I do notice a little crackling sound occasionally , no spitting. I think this is because the Silica is 2.3mm and coil ID is 2.5mm so a gap for excess juice but I only have 2.3 & 1.5mm silica atm.
> 
> Nicotine delivery seems greater. Yiu can notice that goofed rush if vaping non-stop for a while and it's only 3mg.
> 
> View attachment 27122


Glad it is working for you. That 2.3 mm is a very odd size, have never heard of it. You could double up the 1.5 mm and pull it through with dental floss.


----------



## Ashley A

Andre said:


> Glad it is working for you. That 2.3 mm is a very odd size, have never heard of it. You could double up the 1.5 mm and pull it through with dental floss.


I did try doubling the 1.5mm and rolling and squeezing and the cut straw point trick but it just didn't want to go through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ashley A said:


> I did try doubling the 1.5mm and rolling and squeezing and the cut straw point trick but it just didn't want to go through.


How does the "cut straw point trick" work?
This is how I used to pull through doubled silicone wicks with dental floss. Just stabilize the coil with your fingernail at the far end.


----------



## Ashley A

Eish! I'll try to explain. I Googled how to thread Silica wick through coil as they kept getting open and a video popped up.

The easiest way for me to explain is (actually counds simpler than the video now that I think of it):

1. Get a thin straw and scissor.
2. Cut a piece of straw about 5cm (you will use this piece).
3. Then cut 1 end of the straw in an angle to create a point (see if you can get the angled cut about 1.5cm long but as pointy as you can get it)
4. Use the scissor to cut a slit the length of the straw on the shorter side (top of the point).
5. Open the slit and place silica tip in it before the point with extra coming out the non-pointy end.
6. Let 1 side of the slit wrap around the silica and then the other.
7. Now twist the pointy end through the coil. It will tighten and close around the wick to the size of the coil.
8. Pull the pointy end through and take out the straw that can be used over again and adjust your wick to the length of your liking and cut 

Hope that helps. I'll take pictures sometimes and try to post but I'm very forgetful with these things so I might as well try and explain now.

PS: I was thinking of doing your trick with nylon fishing line instead of floss. There's a 3rd method as well that involves teflon tape that everyone is raving bout in the searches but no pictures or explanations, just "thanks for the teflon tape idea". I had to Google what teflon tape was and it turns out to be good old fashioned thread tape used in plumbing which I can't seem to find even though I know I have it. I will get some and try it out and let you know how that goes. I'm thinking that you literally wrap the silica end in it length wise with some extra sticking out which you can roll into nearly floss which you pull through the coil and will work similar to the straw method except it virtually no thickness so you can get a thicker silica in and the teflon will help it slide more easily without pulling the coil out of place.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Ashley A said:


> Eish! I'll try to explain. I Googled how to thread Silica wick through coil as they kept getting open and a video popped up.
> 
> The easiest way for me to explain is (actually counds simpler than the video now that I think of it):
> 
> 1. Get a thin straw and scissor.
> 2. Cut a piece of straw about 5cm (you will use this piece).
> 3. Then cut 1 end of the straw in an angle to create a point (see if you can get the angled cut about 1.5cm long but as pointy as you can get it)
> 4. Use the scissor to cut a slit the length of the straw on the shorter side (top of the point).
> 5. Open the slit and place silica tip in it before the point with extra coming out the non-pointy end.
> 6. Let 1 side of the slit wrap around the silica and then the other.
> 7. Now twist the pointy end through the coil. It will tighten and close around the wick to the size of the coil.
> 8. Pull the pointy end through and take out the straw that can be used over again and adjust your wick to the length of your liking and cut
> 
> Hope that helps. I'll take pictures sometimes and try to post but I'm very forgetful with these things so I might as well try and explain now.
> 
> PS: I was thinking of doing your trick with nylon fishing line instead of floss. There's a 3rd method as well that involves teflon tape that everyone is raving bout in the searches but no pictures or explanations, just "thanks for the teflon tape idea". I had to Google what teflon tape was and it turns out to be good old fashioned thread tape used in plumbing which I can't seem to find even though I know I have it. I will get some and try it out and let you know how that goes. I'm thinking that you literally wrap the silica end in it length wise with some extra sticking out which you can roll into nearly floss which you pull through the coil and will work similar to the straw method except it virtually no thickness so you can get a thicker silica in and the teflon will help it slide more easily without pulling the coil out of place.


Man! You are my hero!
I always prefer the taste of silica but always wrap a dirty coil to use it as the kanthal doubled wick threading always cuts through.

I am currently using a dual parallel with jap in my derringer. May just pull it sooner to try the straw method. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Ashley A said:


> Eish! I'll try to explain. I Googled how to thread Silica wick through coil as they kept getting open and a video popped up.
> 
> The easiest way for me to explain is (actually counds simpler than the video now that I think of it):
> 
> 1. Get a thin straw and scissor.
> 2. Cut a piece of straw about 5cm (you will use this piece).
> 3. Then cut 1 end of the straw in an angle to create a point (see if you can get the angled cut about 1.5cm long but as pointy as you can get it)
> 4. Use the scissor to cut a slit the length of the straw on the shorter side (top of the point).
> 5. Open the slit and place silica tip in it before the point with extra coming out the non-pointy end.
> 6. Let 1 side of the slit wrap around the silica and then the other.
> 7. Now twist the pointy end through the coil. It will tighten and close around the wick to the size of the coil.
> 8. Pull the pointy end through and take out the straw that can be used over again and adjust your wick to the length of your liking and cut
> 
> Hope that helps. I'll take pictures sometimes and try to post but I'm very forgetful with these things so I might as well try and explain now.
> 
> PS: I was thinking of doing your trick with nylon fishing line instead of floss. There's a 3rd method as well that involves teflon tape that everyone is raving bout in the searches but no pictures or explanations, just "thanks for the teflon tape idea". I had to Google what teflon tape was and it turns out to be good old fashioned thread tape used in plumbing which I can't seem to find even though I know I have it. I will get some and try it out and let you know how that goes. I'm thinking that you literally wrap the silica end in it length wise with some extra sticking out which you can roll into nearly floss which you pull through the coil and will work similar to the straw method except it virtually no thickness so you can get a thicker silica in and the teflon will help it slide more easily without pulling the coil out of place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

kimbo said:


>



Yes, this is the video I saw @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ashley A said:


> Eish! I'll try to explain. I Googled how to thread Silica wick through coil as they kept getting open and a video popped up.
> 
> The easiest way for me to explain is (actually counds simpler than the video now that I think of it):
> 
> 1. Get a thin straw and scissor.
> 2. Cut a piece of straw about 5cm (you will use this piece).
> 3. Then cut 1 end of the straw in an angle to create a point (see if you can get the angled cut about 1.5cm long but as pointy as you can get it)
> 4. Use the scissor to cut a slit the length of the straw on the shorter side (top of the point).
> 5. Open the slit and place silica tip in it before the point with extra coming out the non-pointy end.
> 6. Let 1 side of the slit wrap around the silica and then the other.
> 7. Now twist the pointy end through the coil. It will tighten and close around the wick to the size of the coil.
> 8. Pull the pointy end through and take out the straw that can be used over again and adjust your wick to the length of your liking and cut
> 
> Hope that helps. I'll take pictures sometimes and try to post but I'm very forgetful with these things so I might as well try and explain now.
> 
> PS: I was thinking of doing your trick with nylon fishing line instead of floss. There's a 3rd method as well that involves teflon tape that everyone is raving bout in the searches but no pictures or explanations, just "thanks for the teflon tape idea". I had to Google what teflon tape was and it turns out to be good old fashioned thread tape used in plumbing which I can't seem to find even though I know I have it. I will get some and try it out and let you know how that goes. I'm thinking that you literally wrap the silica end in it length wise with some extra sticking out which you can roll into nearly floss which you pull through the coil and will work similar to the straw method except it virtually no thickness so you can get a thicker silica in and the teflon will help it slide more easily without pulling the coil out of place.


Thanks, perfect explanation. Think with the dental floss method one should be able to apply a bit more force. And the dental floss it quite tough. I used Kanthal in the beginning, but that tends to cut the silica on the bend.


----------



## Viper_SA

3 strands of 28G twisted together, 8 wraps per coil at 2.5mm ID, coming to 0.4 ohm.
Good flavor and decent clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> 3 strands of 28G twisted together, 8 wraps per coil at 2.5mm ID, coming to 0.4 ohm.
> Good flavor and decent clouds.
> 
> View attachment 28524


Awesome coiling. Above my pay grade.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Thanks out to our resident modder, I too have a bf derringer 

Did a quick build, 
26g
2.5mm
6 wraps
Kgd wick
0.35 ohms

Vape is great but I think it's a little to low for the mini






Gona rebuild now with 8 wraps and see how it goes






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

Now this is a very good setup

26g
2.5mm
8 wraps
0.5 ohms
Kgd wick 






Ohms are a bit higher than I'm used to but the vapor and flavor is right up there!

Derringer is an awesome atty





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm really not winning with the Derringer.

Flavour just seems muted. I can't even compare it to the Odin.
My coils seem like the ones you all do. They are close to the airholes etc. but I'm just not winning.

Maybe I just don't do 2,5mm ID, but I thought the bigger ID helps with flavour? Am I misinformed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm really not winning with the Derringer.
> 
> Flavour just seems muted. I can't even compare it to the Odin.
> My coils seem like the ones you all do. They are close to the airholes etc. but I'm just not winning.
> 
> Maybe I just don't do 2,5mm ID, but I thought the bigger ID helps with flavour? Am I misinformed?


I don't struggle with my Derringer per say, but prefer the flavour I get out of my Odin as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm really not winning with the Derringer.
> 
> Flavour just seems muted. I can't even compare it to the Odin.
> My coils seem like the ones you all do. They are close to the airholes etc. but I'm just not winning.
> 
> Maybe I just don't do 2,5mm ID, but I thought the bigger ID helps with flavour? Am I misinformed?


Hi @r0gue z0mbie 

Post a pic or three of your build please.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I do 2 to 3mm ID. Anything from 0.18 to 0.4ohm and I love it. I can suggest twisted 28G anyday of the week

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm really not winning with the Derringer.
> 
> Flavour just seems muted. I can't even compare it to the Odin.
> My coils seem like the ones you all do. They are close to the airholes etc. but I'm just not winning.
> 
> Maybe I just don't do 2,5mm ID, but I thought the bigger ID helps with flavour? Am I misinformed?


I had a bit of this problem this morning. I looked through the airholes to make sure they're aligned and noticed that one coil was lower/below the airhole. I pulled the top cap off and pushed it up with my finger and it seems fine now. Try that maybe. Pretty sure I built on 2mm ID as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

I actually got my next build ready in my head

Planning to do a single parallel coil 

28g
2.5mm ID
6 wraps


----------



## rogue zombie

I think maybe push the coils in? Closer to the posts maybe?


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm really not winning with the Derringer.
> 
> Flavour just seems muted. I can't even compare it to the Odin.
> My coils seem like the ones you all do. They are close to the airholes etc. but I'm just not winning.
> 
> Maybe I just don't do 2,5mm ID, but I thought the bigger ID helps with flavour? Am I misinformed?


Derringer is not a bad RDA by any means but doesn't compare to the Odin in my opinion. 

The Odin is still to this day one of the top flavour RDAs. At least in my opinion

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Yiannaki said:


> Derringer is not a bad RDA by any means but doesn't compare to the Odin in my opinion.
> 
> The Odin is still to this day one of the top flavour RDAs. At least in my opinion



Problem is my Odin is not bottom fed :/

Also my favourite


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Problem is my Odin is not bottom fed :/
> 
> Also my favourite



That can be fixed easily  Head east to benoni

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I think I will need to do that


----------



## rogue zombie

Aargh it was driving me nuts, recoiled at 2mm. Cant say its "better", but I do prefer it.

The only RDA I've had where I preferred a bigger ID is the Marquis. And I actually lost it. Unbelievable. How do you loose a frikkin tank. But I've looked everywhere, and its just gone


----------



## Viper_SA

I did a 24G, single coil, 6 wraps at 0.6 ohm last night for the Reo mini. Did a spaced coil (first ever) and really like the flavor on that. Those damn 18500 batteries are so limiting

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

Here is a pic of the build i did last night

quite impressed with the flavor and clouds 

28g parallel
5 wraps
2mm id
kjd wick
measured in at 0.5ohms

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> Here is a pic of the build i did last night
> 
> quite impressed with the flavor and clouds
> 
> 28g parallel
> 5 wraps
> 2mm id
> kjd wick
> measured in at 0.5ohms
> 
> View attachment 31459



@Riaz - thats great! Hope you enjoying it!

I do something very similar for my Blackbird in the RM2
Also 28g paracoil - except I do 1.6mm ID - I find it crisper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> @Riaz - thats great! Hope you enjoying it!
> 
> I do something very similar for my Blackbird in the RM2
> Also 28g paracoil - except I do 1.6mm ID - I find it crisper


Now why did you have to go and say that LOL

Now i HAVE to try it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> Now why did you have to go and say that LOL
> 
> Now i HAVE to try it



Lol, no need to get stressed @Riaz -
The advantage of your 2mm ID is you get more juice in there so more puffs per squonk
Going for more crispness depends on the juice and whether it will benefit from more crispness. And your taste of course...


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Lol, no need to get stressed @Riaz -
> The advantage of your 2mm ID is you get more juice in there so more puffs per squonk
> Going for more crispness depends on the juice and whether it will benefit from more crispness. And your taste of course...


I have a weakness when it comes to coils- i love trying new ones all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

So I've been getting hit and miss builds in my derringer. 

Tried a few things but the best so far was dual coil 24 awg 2.5mm ID 7 wraps. 

Until today. 
Decided to give clapton wire a try and I must say for my first clapton build is a success with new found love for the derringer. Used 26 + 32 I'd clapton 6 wraps .4 ohms.
Flavour is amazing.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Riaz

Nice coiling @Christos




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Riaz said:


> Nice coiling @Christos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Clapton looks rather easy to work with but it's slightly tricky.


----------



## Riaz

This is my build at the moment

Twisted 28g
2.5 ID
5 wrap
0.6 ohms




Using it on the reo mini

Vape is awesome, flavor and clouds top notch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Christos said:


> Thank you. Clapton looks rather easy to work with but it's slightly tricky.



Yeah it does take a bit of heating up and shaping to get it perfect




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Recoiled the derringer last night

26g kanthal
2.5mm ID
6 wraps
0.3odd ohms

i love it
flavor is slightly less compared to a similar build in the Odin though, but not that bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> Recoiled the derringer last night
> 
> 26g kanthal
> 2.5mm ID
> 6 wraps
> 0.3odd ohms
> 
> i love it
> flavor is slightly less compared to a similar build in the Odin though, but not that bad.
> 
> View attachment 34600


Neatly done. Seems to me 2.5 mm ID has definitely become the standard now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Can anyone tell me what the chances of all these clones using the same post screws are?

I lost a post screw, and I'm just not enjoying a single coil. So I'm hoping to buy another Derringer for the screws.

Or, can I remove my bottom-fed centre post and pop it on a different Derringer?


----------



## Riaz

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Can anyone tell me what the chances of all these clones using the same post screws are?
> 
> I lost a post screw, and I'm just not enjoying a single coil. So I'm hoping to buy another Derringer for the screws.
> 
> Or, can I remove my bottom-fed centre post and pop it on a different Derringer?


Chances are that they would be the same

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Riaz said:


> Chances are that they would be the same



Thanks for the reply bud.

But I turned the kitchen upside down and found the little thing. Back to vaping bliss.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thanks for the reply bud.
> 
> But I turned the kitchen upside down and found the little thing. Back to vaping bliss.


Awesomeness right there

Glad you got sorted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Damn, it was a lesson though. I need to look at a second atty that suits my style.

But nothing released lately has appealed much to me.

Hurry up Odin 2!


----------



## Viper_SA

Glad you found it bud. For interest's sake, I have fitted an Ivogo clone's centre pin in a Fasttech body with no issues. For me the Derringer is hard to beat, the Velocity is probably closest in my book at the moment, but it's damn big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> Glad you found it bud. For interest's sake, I have fitted an Ivogo clone's centre pin in a Fasttech body with no issues. For me the Derringer is hard to beat, the Velocity is probably closest in my book at the moment, but it's damn big.


Personally I agree with the size of the derringer being atheistically pleasing but the leak from the air holes drives me insane. 

I left the derringer in my car slightly tilted in the cupholder and it leaked. It may be because I over squonk.

The rogue is my favourite because it is almost leak proof.

I use the velocity on a regular mod because I hate how it leaks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Glad you found it bud. For interest's sake, I have fitted an Ivogo clone's centre pin in a Fasttech body with no issues. For me the Derringer is hard to beat, the Velocity is probably closest in my book at the moment, but it's damn big.



Ya nee I don't like the size of the Velocity either.



Christos said:


> Personally I agree with the size of the derringer being atheistically pleasing but the leak from the air holes drives me insane.
> 
> I left the derringer in my car slightly tilted in the cupholder and it leaked. It may be because I over squonk.
> 
> The rogue is my favourite because it is almost leak proof.
> 
> I use the velocity on a regular mod because I hate how it leaks.



It's definitely because you over-squonk. It been the least messy atty I've had experience with.

In my days of dripping, jees I had juice everywhere all the time. My hands smelled nice though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Christos said:


> Personally I agree with the size of the derringer being atheistically pleasing but the leak from the air holes drives me insane.
> 
> I left the derringer in my car slightly tilted in the cupholder and it leaked. It may be because I over squonk.
> 
> The rogue is my favourite because it is almost leak proof.
> 
> I use the velocity on a regular mod because I hate how it leaks.



My tanks leak way more than my Derringer.Never have had issues with the Derringer leaking.


----------



## kev mac

Christos said:


> So I've been getting hit and miss builds in my derringer.
> 
> Tried a few things but the best so far was dual coil 24 awg 2.5mm ID 7 wraps.
> 
> Until today.
> Decided to give clapton wire a try and I must say for my first clapton build is a success with new found love for the derringer. Used 26 + 32 I'd clapton 6 wraps .4 ohms.
> Flavour is amazing.
> View attachment 34394
> View attachment 34395
> View attachment 34396
> View attachment 34397
> View attachment 34398


Nice work on the Clapton, good flavor but the ramp up is so slow I find I need to jack them on a high wattage mod.


----------



## Keyaam

Anyone have a derringer they willing to part with

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

So.... the vape curse has struck again  After doing some mouth-to-lung vaping on my Cyclone, all my DIY juices started tasting shitty. Tried them in the Cyclone, and they seemed good. So I started playing with builds in the Derringer again.
Eventually what came out the best for me in terms of flavor was a 2.5mm, single coil, 28G parallel coil at 5 wraps.
Running on a mech and 2 air holes open.

@r0gue z0mbie, @Christos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> So.... the vape curse has struck again  After doing some mouth-to-lung vaping on my Cyclone, all my DIY juices started tasting shitty. Tried them in the Cyclone, and they seemed good. So I started playing with builds in the Derringer again.
> Eventually what came out the best for me in terms of flavor was a 2.5mm, single coil, 28G parallel coil at 5 wraps.
> Running on a mech and 2 air holes open.
> 
> @r0gue z0mbie, @Christos


Pics please! 
Since the cyclones the derringer has been retired because of the flavour lacking. 
Best flavour I had was dual claptons but I struggled to fit the wire through the centre post. 
I'll perhaps try the derringer again tomorrow with SS after I get 2 new Cyclones to decide if or must be permanently retired .


----------



## Viper_SA

Not my neatest work, don't have all my favorite mcgafters at work

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm actually quite liking 24g dual 0.3 coils.

Flavour is not as much as warmer, higher ohm coils, but it's a more "easy going" vape. I don't get sick of flavours as quick.


----------



## Viper_SA

Any luck @Christos?


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> Any luck @Christos?


Nope. Got new Cyclones today so my attention is on the cyclones at the moment. 
Have the maid over tomorrow so I already packed the derringer away in case it gets mistaken for a piece of trash.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Has anyone replaced the shoddy allan key screws with proper screws yet?


----------



## kev mac

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm actually quite liking 24g dual 0.3 coils.
> 
> Flavour is not as much as warmer, higher ohm coils, but it's a more "easy going" vape. I don't get sick of flavours as quick.


Great minds think alike,dual 24s,at .28ohm working for me.Good flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Couldn't sleep, so I built coils a 04:30 on a non-BF Derringer. Flavor was good enough to make me withdraw my classified on a few Derringers and Terminator mods. Compared head to head with an Odin on the same build. Running White Label Keylime Pie in both. I get more lemon on the Derringer than the Odin. Hard to say which is better, they are just different. I have seen people earlier in the thread say the Derringer should be better for dessert flavors, but the creamy pie part seems more pronounced on the Odin, while the Derringer brings out the fresh fruity part more for me. 

2.4mm ID, 7 wraps, 26G. Decided against the center post build and built off center and slanted, exactly like the Odin build.
Vape is not hot at all, nice cool vape actually/ Running 2 air holes open on each side.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Just did the same build on a BF Derringers using Vaping Doughnuts. For the first time I actually tasted the blueberry in it. The Derringer hath maketh a comeback it seems

Reactions: Like 1


----------

